

Standards support in Opera 10 beta (just released) - endtime
http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/standards-support-in-opera-10-beta/
Seems stabler than the alpha (for example, works with Facebook now) and has some new UI functionality, in addition to what's in the article.<p>Download here:  http://www.opera.com/browser/next/
======
andyking
You really start to feel just how huge and bloated a lot of web pages have
become when you get a mobile broadband dongle and are charged £15 per GB by
Vodafone. One popular British forum site has some pages weighing in at upwards
of 1MB each!

Opera 10 attempts to remedy this with its "Turbo" function - if you've used
Opera Mini on a mobile phone, it's basically this for the desktop browser,
going through a proxy to shrink images and strip out unnecessary stuff. It's
worth having Opera installed on your laptop just for this - on average, it's
been shrinking pages by around 3x for me. A brilliant and unique feature.

~~~
andrewl-hn
If you right-click the turbo icon in the bottom left corner there's a config
menu where you can choose the Auto mode.

I'm on a fast connection, but I noticed that sometimes it still compresses
pages. Not sure how effective it is, but worth trying.

------
iamelgringo
I've been using the Opera 10 alpha as my primary browser, and I love it. The
addition of in line spell check allowed me to leave Firefox behind 6 months
ago.

I pretty much only use it for the Firebug plugin, but the Opera's clone of
Firebug, Dragonfly is looking better all the time. To check it out click
Tools>Advanced>Developer tools.

~~~
wolfhumble
Dragonfly seems to have been improved quite a bit since the Alpha. Now you can
click on the elements in the web page and have them selected in the source.
Nice.

The only thing I miss in Opera now is Firefox's tags feature for the bookmarks
. . .

------
endtime
Not sure why my text summary isn't showing up, but anyway, here's a download
link: <http://www.opera.com/browser/next/>. I figured linking to the article
about the standards support would be more appropriate for HN.

------
tybris
Small browsers implementing cool features always makes it painfully obvious
how poor and inextensible HTML and CSS really are. There's no way you can use
CSS3 for the next 4-8 years.

~~~
iamelgringo
I can't imagine how long it's going to take to get HTML 5 supported in a
decent percentage of installed browsers?

~~~
truebosko
Google is pushing big for HTML5 and it seems to be in the works for Firefox
3.5, Safari, not sure about IE.

------
access_denied
I like the visual tabs. They were introduced by the discontinued Shiira
browser and I am happy to have them back. I actually had a todo on my list to
file a request, now I am happy. Thanks!

